# Chromeless Window



## philyphil (7. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute...

okay das is nich richtig ne  Flash Frage aber trotzdem...

Ich hab mir ein Chromeless window downngeloadet..so in Flash heißt ja dann der Befehl um das zu öffnen:
on (release) {
	getURL ("javascript:Funktion()");
}

Ich will aber dass sich das window automatisch öffnet wenn man auf die Seite kommt also ohne Button....

Ich hab von J-Script absolut keinen Plan...

hat jem ne Ahnung wie ich das mache??

thanx...


----------



## Dunsti (7. Januar 2002)

es gibt in HTML beim <BODY>-Tag den Zusatz "onLoad="
Damit kannst Du eine JavaScript-Funktion ausführen lassen, sobald die Seite geladen ist:

<BODY ONLOAD="Javascript:funktion()">

Achtung:  JavaScript ist *EIN* Wort (also nicht Java Script)


Dunsti

PS: verschoben ins HTML-Forum


----------



## philyphil (7. Januar 2002)

danke für die antwort..


----------

